
Humble Book Bundle: Python Programming by No Starch Press - asicsp
Just saw about Python Humble bundle [1]. Al Sweigart, author of some of the books in the bundle, put up a post on reddit [2] adding details about the books in the bundle. Python Software Foundation gets benefited from this bundle.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.humblebundle.com&#x2F;books&#x2F;python-programming-no-starch-books<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Python&#x2F;comments&#x2F;csl01v&#x2F;humble_book_bundle_python_programming_by_no&#x2F;
======
carlosgg
"Automate the Boring Stuff with Python" and a couple of other books from the
bundle are available for free at the author's website:

[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

------
reaperducer
This is the first time I've gotten anything from HB. The timing is good
because my Python is self-taught and has many gaps that I want to fill.

Checkout was a little strange. CAPTCHA issues twice, then Stripe said my
payment method was "no longer available," whatever that means. Finally it all
went through when I chose the Apple Card. So strange. But at least I'll learn
some python today!

------
AlchemistCamp
Normally, I don't like upvoting an ad, but this one is exceptional.

Along with Pragprog, No Starch Press is my favorite tech book publisher.
Getting their books for less than $1 each is a _ridiculously_ good value.

~~~
overkalix
Are all their books really that good though? The Rust book is excellent (I
ended up buying a paper edition) but a the few others I skimmed a few years
ago were extremely average (some of them are included in the bundle).

~~~
phaus
If you're into security books there's no better publisher than No Starch.

For programming books, they do lean heavily towards beginners, but you can say
that about every publisher. No Starch has a higher percentage of above average
and even excellent books than any other publisher I'm aware of. Some are
mediocre, but for most publishers 90% of what they put out is mediocre.

They have a few great books on low-level programming IMO. They are
introductions to that topic but they are topics that I wouldn't consider
introductory.

Learn you a Haskell and Clojure for the Brave and True are both No Starch.
They just don't have the typical No Starch cover.

------
freehunter
It seems like they've offered this same bundle a couple of times now. I bought
it years ago, and one or two books may be different but I've seen a roughly
similar bundle a number of times.

------
muzani
I buy a lot of books from HB but most of the programming ones have been
mediocre, worse than a free article. Maybe this one might be good.

~~~
rubinelli
No Starch and O'Reilly have been consistently good, in my experience.

------
tmaly
Wow, thank you. I just snagged it

